# Haplopelma minax(big black)



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

AF Haplopelma minax (big black) northern Thailand.


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

stunning,how nasty are these?


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

They are very nasty.just like trying to stay on top of the Mrs when you have called her by her sisters name:gasp:


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

HAHA i saw the one that Mat had from you but we didnt play with it.Real nice though.Not good when im trying not to get into the Haplos again


----------



## emily558 (Feb 14, 2013)

very pretty! why is it always the good looking ones that are naughty?! :0


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

*When startled*


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

ha she stands upright :2thumb:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

beast martin ,good pics :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh Martin what a cracker


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

emily558 said:


> very pretty! why is it always the good looking ones that are naughty?! :0


because naughty is fun!

I have lots of these. i love there attitude, i just don't like that it has to be pitch black to see them, mind you i do get the odd one that doesn't spend much time in its burrow. I always put a peace of bark horizontally in the hope that i will see them in there opposed to them being in there burrow and it works some times.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Jonathan4 said:


> because naughty is fun!
> 
> I have lots of these. i love there attitude, i just don't like that it has to be pitch black to see them, mind you i do get the odd one that doesn't spend much time in its burrow. I always put a peace of bark horizontally in the hope that i will see them in there opposed to them being in there burrow and it works some times.


You have lots of haplopelma minax,? or lots of feisty OW's of different species,?..


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

martin3 said:


> You have lots of haplopelma minax,? or lots of feisty OW's of different species,?..


I can assure you mine are H.minax's.


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

martin3 said:


> You have lots of haplopelma minax,? or lots of feisty OW's of different species,?..


I'm trying to find out how to add pictures from my hard drive?


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

You need to use a photo hosting site like photo bucket, or any other one.
Pic's would be great,..:2thumb:


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

Jonathan4 said:


> I can assure you mine are H.minax's.


Nice one!Where did you manage to get them from?are they all adults?any idea which locale they are?looking for a mm for mine!


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

martin lees said:


> Nice one!Where did you manage to get them from?are they all adults?any idea which locale they are?looking for a mm for mine!


I get them from myself, i have been keeping them for 12 years, i will have 100 of 5 different haplos in june, do you just want one male, i might as well take none funded orders, but as there are not so many available im not shore what they are worth, yes large males, like i said, if i can find a way to post pics i will.

more of a out doors person, new to forums registered years ago, but never used it as my shop is and farm is quite far from here, but again will start operating in the UK soon.


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

martin3 said:


> You need to use a photo hosting site like photo bucket, or any other one.
> Pic's would be great,..:2thumb:


i will try it tomorrow i really appreciate the help.


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

Jonathan4 said:


> I get them from myself, i have been keeping them for 12 years, i will have 100 of 5 different haplos in june, do you just want one male, i might as well take none funded orders, but as there are not so many available im not shore what they are worth, yes large males, like i said, if i can find a way to post pics i will.
> 
> more of a out doors person, new to forums registered years ago, but never used it as my shop is and farm is quite far from here, but again will start operating in the UK soon.


I'm sorry I couldn't or wouldn't be able to use one of your Males if they arnt from the same location as my Adult female.As doing this has led to all the crap hybrids that are in the hobby at the moment.My adult female have only just been imported from northern Thailand so I would ever cross breed her.Do you know where your original spiders are from?


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have Haplo's from all of main land south asia, the northern H.minax start from just north of bangkok, i have the same ones most of mine come from Uthai Thani and Chainat, i dont really think the ones from Isaan are so dark.


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

And yes, very defensive spider.


----------



## Lopez (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd be very interested to see the taxonomical differences between the regional colour variants of H.minax.


----------



## Lopez (Dec 13, 2011)

martin lees said:


> I'm sorry I couldn't or wouldn't be able to use one of your Males if they arnt from the same location as my Adult female.


Interesting concept!



> As doing this has led to all the crap hybrids that are in the hobby at the moment.


What hybrids? Haplopelma specifically or are you being general?



> My adult female have only just been imported from northern Thailand so I would ever cross breed her.Do you know where your original spiders are from?


Imported from does not necessarily mean collected from......


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Lopez said:


> I'd be very interested to see the taxonomical differences between the regional colour variants of H.minax.


Yeah that's what I want to see


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

Lopez said:


> Interesting concept!
> 
> 
> What hybrids? Haplopelma specifically or are you being general?
> ...


Yes that is true "imported from, does not mean collected from" most species that are called northern are .sp are animals collected north of bangkok, i personally would call most of them central, not many animals are collected from the real north of Thailand i.e, Chiang Mai, Chiang Rai and animals collected from north east are generally go by Isaan rather than north, i personally find from my own herp trips that ones from central have more intense black, as i have a farm in Uthai Thani, 200k north of Bangkok naturaly that s where i get most from.


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

Lopez said:


> I'd be very interested to see the taxonomical differences between the regional colour variants of H.minax.


my self also, i am mostly into snake taxonomy, inverts are a new interest, i have had Haplo's introduced onto my farm as a theory to kill the more undesirable and other things.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

has a lot more than just colour ,my mates steffan and volker von wirth have told me and showed pictures ,and that real minax are very new to the hobby ,i will ask for them to use the correct paper work ,and pictures on here ,its taken 10 years plus to get a real minax ,all others before this were not labled correct ,they were all h.sp vietnam or h.von worthi ,these are not minax


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## harry1234 (Mar 10, 2013)

hi,
i dont know your answer but i have link that can help you.
---------------
 top ten classified site


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

harry1234 said:


> hi,
> i dont know your answer but i have link that can help you.
> ---------------
> top ten classified site


Why thank you kind sir, but if you can find something on there credible, i would be even more grateful, but i have spent days looking on that sight and, nothing yet. i have also asked a couple of scientists, admittedly snake experts and have also spent hours in Ministry of Natural Resources and Environment head office and i have still not found anything verifying it as a species.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

big black ,is so much darker than these pics you put up


----------



## Lopez (Dec 13, 2011)

Some big black spiders


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

that is a very nice looking haplo :no1:


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

mattykyuss said:


> big black ,is so much darker than these pics you put up


you have to take in to consider things like lighting, they look much darker than that, im no phonographer, if you compare the pictures with the one that is posted under you will see the picture is in a different contrast, look at the surroundings like the bark and the substrate/soil on the pictures, im in the UK at the moment, but when i get home i will try and get some better pictures, they are appear the same colour as the ones in the pictures under at a glance even under normal lighting. The only other thing it could be is H.vonwirthi and they have been recorded more east than where the individuals in my pictures where collected from, they come from Uthai Thani.


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

mattykyuss said:


> big black ,is so much darker than these pics you put up


the only way you can compare when it comes to thing like T's is by putting them next to each other, any one who has kept anything like Pocis especially P.matillica.


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Colour varies so much with them with age and moult cycle, you can't use colour to ID them accurately. Volker, who did comparisons of various specimens against the type minax found that the only true differences were anatomical such as placement of stridulatory organs and such. There are a few others which look virtually the same as minax but the localities were off and they didn't key 100%


----------



## RETIC80 (Oct 30, 2008)

@ Lopez, :2thumb: belters, very very nice.


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

dragon's den said:


> Colour varies so much with them with age and moult cycle, you can't use colour to ID them accurately. Volker, who did comparisons of various specimens against the type minax found that the only true differences were anatomical such as placement of stridulatory organs and such. There are a few others which look virtually the same as minax but the localities were off and they didn't key 100%


I agree with that 100%. you cant classify a species by its colour or because of its size, if you took slings from the same egg sack (lets say they are ll masters off survival) placed them in across S.Asia or even throughout Thailand, a several generations down the line you will end up with different colours, different sixes and even different expected life lines.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

i asked ,and showed your pictures to a haplo expert ,seems you have minax ,big black ,but i will defo say for sure later ,so much for my judgment from a picture :bash:


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

mattykyuss said:


> i asked ,and showed your pictures to a haplo expert ,seems you have minax ,big black ,but i will defo say for sure later ,so much for my judgment from a picture :bash:


Matty,could you also ask Stefan the exact collection site of our H.minax(big black)that me you and Lee have?Is I was talking to one of the German sellers on Friday before he was selling at Hamm on Saturday.And he said he had some H.minax MM,s from Northern Vietnam.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

will do martin :2thumb:


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

martin lees said:


> AF Haplopelma minax (big black) northern Thailand.
> image


I have just seen that you have labeled these from north Thailand. In my life i have never seen minax come from the north, did you get this from Stephan
If so i will ask him where he got it from?


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Jonathan4 said:


> I have just seen that you have labeled these from north Thailand. In my life i have never seen minax come from the north, did you get this from Stephan
> If so i will ask him where he got it from?


They're not minax, they are just an undescribed Haplopelma species from
Locality: 
Chiang Mai Province, Thailand.
Mae Hong Son Province, Thailand.
Lampang Province, Thailand.
Wang Chin, Phrae Province, Thailand.
Phitsanulok Province, Thailand.


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

I bought mine two and a few other specimens for a few mates from Michael Scheller at SEAS show in January this year,As I was helping out on his table.


----------

